# Tarpon Fishing Guide



## Hilltopper (May 21, 2006)

I'd like to take my father-in-law tarpon fishing sometime this year. Can y'all recommend a TX coastal area to focus on, the best time of year to go and a guide that you could recommend please? 

Thank you HT


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Try these!*

http://silverkingadventures.com/
Some of the best Tarpon guides around! They are all good, but Plaag would be the one to pick. Gater


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Dana Bailey, James Plaag, Robby Mielsch, Kenny Cambiano, and Jamie Pinter with Silver King Advetures, as well as Capt. Jake Reaves, are by far the best tarpon guides out of Galveston. No one else even comes close.


----------



## shepco (Dec 8, 2004)

james or dana either one will do you a great job


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

Capt Jake Reaves www.reavesoutfitters.com

Fished with him twice this last year & will go again.. Very hard working young man.... with good boat & equipment...

Supergas


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

second Capt. Jacob Reaves


----------



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

Captain Robby at Silver King. If you want to see the pictures, go to the "What a Day" thread on this Forum below. Jumped 10 Tarpon and landed 5 from 75lbs to 150lbs.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

www.texastarponguides.com !!!!!!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Angler 1 said:


> www.texastarponguides.com !!!!!!!


Holy cow. Mike needs to update those pics. They have got to be from the 80s. :biggrin:


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

LOL, Anybody ever fished with him?



Chase This! said:


> Holy cow. Mike needs to update those pics. They have got to be from the 80s. :biggrin:


----------



## kessner (Nov 8, 2006)

*Captain Jake Reaves*

Been fishing with Jake countless times. He always has top notch equipment and boat, works as hard as anyone, and lives on the water. He will travel up and down the Texas coast to stay on the fish.

www.reavesoutfitters.com


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Angler 1 said:


> LOL, Anybody ever fished with him?


I've personally known Mike for twenty years now, fished with him countless times. Mike's knows his Texas tarpon - as he says, "down to a tide change." He spends more time out in tarpon alley off the upper Texas coast than anybody each summer. Some of the guides fish differently than the other guides but most of the guides around the upper Texas coast are good and very successful... so makes some calls and ask questions from the guides about how they fish and what might interest you the most. All the guides listed on this thread so far are all qualified, good and professional.

There are some good ones down toward Port O'Connor to... so do some homework on where you want to fish and how you want to fish. You might want to book a couple trips with some different guides. Here is the deal... its all a matter of luck to a large degree. Either you get the right weather and the fish are around or they aren't. A lot of it is hit or miss on if the fish are there. You pay your money and take your chances.


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Tarpon*

James Plaag - Silver King


----------



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

Just watch the weather between mid-june to early september and when it gets flat, call any of the above mentioned guides and get whoever has an opening. They will all be fishing around each other anyway. This way you take some of the luck out of it as Scott has said.


----------



## Hilltopper (May 21, 2006)

Thanks for your help everyone. I'll do some homework and see how things work out. 

Thanks again guys.

HT


----------

